# mensagens



## Air1985

Hola, podrian traducirme esto del portugues al español por favor? me lo escribieron en el messenger y alguna palabra seguramente estara mal escrita. Pero bueno si alguien me puede ayudar se lo agradeceria mucho.



eu gostei muito de voce mais tu estar muito longe

voce gostou de conecr comigo

por que tu estava o tenpo todo com o seu amigo

eu sei deu pra perseber

no fisemos amor mais nÂo foi tâo gostoso poderia ser mehor


Muchas graciass


----------



## ronanpoirier

Hay muchos errores en las frases y algunas palabras no están escritas bien. Pude comprender las frases, excepto por "conecr".

eu gostei muito de voce mais tu estar muito longe
Tu me has gustado mucho pero estás muy lejos  

voce gostou de conecr comigo
te gustaste "conecr" conmigo

por que tu estava o tenpo todo com o seu amigo
porque estabas todo el tiempo con tu amigo

eu sei deu pra perseber
yo sé, pude perceberlo

no fisemos amor mais nÂo foi tâo gostoso poderia ser mehor
Nosotros hicimos amor pero no fué tan bueno. Podría ser mejor.


----------



## Air1985

Ok gracias, en la ultima frase entonces "no" significa nosotros o significa una negacion?


----------



## Katuka

Air1985 said:


> Hola, podrian traducirme esto "del portugues" al español por favor? me lo escribieron en el messenger y alguna palabra seguramente estara mal escrita. Pero bueno si alguien me puede ayudar se lo agradeceria mucho.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eu gostei muito de você, mas tu estás muito longe.
> 
> Você gostou de conecr comigo? (de me conhecer, de se conectar comigo??)
> 
> Porque tu estavas o tempo todo com o teu amigo (tu/teu)
> 
> Eu sei, deu para perceber.
> 
> Nós fizemos amor,  mas não foi tâo gostoso. Poderia ser melhor.
> 
> ¿Estás segura(o) que es portugués?


----------



## Air1985

Hola, este tema lo tenia abandonado pero es que necesito resolver una duda. 
A mi me gustaba un chico brasileño y el a mi tb, pero yo tenia novio y no hicimos nada por respeto a el, no queria engañarlo. Sin embargo fui a dar una vuelta con ese chico, me intento besar y no le segui, le dije que no queria. 
A raiz de ahi viene esta conversacion por Interet y no entiendo porque me dice esta frase:

no fisemos amor mais nÂo foi tâo gostoso poderia ser mehor

No se a que se refiere, si al intento de besarme (eso de fisemos amor) o que. se que esta pagina sirve para traducir, pero espero que me puedan ayudar a interpretar esa frase ya que esta escrita en medio brasileño- español y encima escrita por el messenger por eso se pudo haber comido alguna cosa.
Por favor quiero saber lo que me dijo para poder explicarselo a mi novio que esta algo liado con la frase y no quiero perderlo porque no paso nada de nada. 

Muchas gracias y lo siento por todo lo que acabo de escribir.


----------



## Vanda

Acho que você não vai querer contar ao seu 'novio". 

Tem algumas palavras que podem dar duplo sentido, a primeira tanto pode ser não quanto nós, o que mudaria o sentido todo. 
_
no fisemos amor mais nÂo foi tâo gostoso poderia ser mehor_
No hicimos amor (sexo), pero no fue tan bueno. Podría ter sido mejor.

Minha tentativa em portunhol também. Depois alguém ajuda com espanhol de verdade.


----------



## ulala_eu

La traducción sería:
_No hicimos el amor, pero no fue tan bueno. Podría haber sido mejor._
Aunque quizás se confundiese y metiese el segundo "no" sin querer. Es una idea.


----------



## Air1985

Muchas gracias a los que han respondido, aun asi sigo un poco perdida porque no paso nada de nada y me dijo esa frase, a parte de lo de fisemos amor que lo veo en la frase pero no se porque.

Yo entiendo que el queria mas, en plan besarnos y hacer el amor, y como no lo hicimos, por eso dice que no fue tan buen, que pudo ser mejor.

Estan de acuerdo con mi interpretacion? Muchas gracias, es que quiero que mi novio me crea de verdad, porque no paso nada.


----------



## ulala_eu

Sí, yo creo que tienes razón. Ahora, dile a tu novio que tiene que confiar más en ti. TODOS cometemos errores, y lo que te hace mejor persona es reconocer que te has equivocado. Pero los demás también tienen que aceptarlo, si no, no se puede avanzar. Besitos y suerte


----------



## Air1985

Gracias ulala eu ya le dire a mi novio que confie mucho en mi, pero es verdad que cometi un error y ahora vienen las consecuencias. 
Por cierto tu sabes mucho portugues? 

Alguien mas esta de acuerdo con mi interpreteacion? Asi entre mas gente se lo podria decir a el para que no lo dudase y me crea.


PD: Que significa lo que me dijo Vanda?¿
Acho que você não vai querer contar ao seu 'novio".


----------



## ulala_eu

Sí, sé bastante portugués (de hecho, trabajo como traductora PT-ES en Braga, al norte de Portugal), pero siempre es mejor saber lo que dicen los nativos.
Yo creo que Vanda se refiere a que tu novio no querrá saber que tuviste algo con el chico brasileño del que hablas. Pero mejor, que te lo diga ella


----------



## Air1985

Gracias ulala eu. Pues respecto a lo de que tuve algo cn el chico brasileño quiero decir q no es verdad, y quiero demostrarlo a mi novio. Por eso les pido ayuda para que me traduzcan la frase. 

Por ejemplo Vanda dice que el "no" puede sera nao y nos, porque "no" por si solo no pega en la frase.
Pero es que el chico escribia mal, porque miren estras frasese tambien:

voce gostou de conecr comigo
por que tu estava o tenpo todo com o seu amigo
eu sei deu pra perseber

Por eso quiero explicarle a mi novio la frase _no fisemos amor mais nÂo foi tâo gostoso poderia ser mehor . Porque el cree que significa que hicimos el amor._

_Gracias_


----------



## DBLS

Realmente ese chico escribe MUUUY mal, pero lo que entiendo es que él quería que hubiera algo "mejor" (poderia ter sido melhor) y nada ocurrió. 
Y si no hiciste nada en respeto a tu novio el debería estar muy contento con eso!! Si ocurriera esa misma situación con él, ( una chica que quisiera algo) él te respetaría?
Ponlo en esa situación y él se dará cuenta de que tú lo quieres...


----------



## Mangato

Interpretación intuitiva de lo que quiere decir, no de lo que realmente dice. Ya sabemos como se suele escribir en los chats,

_não fizemos amor mais nÂo foi tâo gostoso poderia ser mehor_

No hicimos el amor, no fué tan bonito.  Podría haber sido mejor

Saludos,


----------

